
Planetary – a music sequencer that looks like a simple landscape - genmon
https://infovore.org/archives/2020/03/01/planetary-a-sequencer/
======
cmroanirgo
Although the music isn't much, I love this project and shows that there's a
lot of creativity and expression possible with this approach.

It reminds me of a few things:

1) of some music I wrote for a 3D game back in the 90's that used DirectMusic
(is it still part of directx?) where you can create your own samples and mix
them using midi in real time. I used it to change the music based upon what
was happening to the player. It also changed tempo and volume and using 3D
spacial would hint at where the interesting action was taking place (eg behind
you, to your right, etc would have a theme variance/extra tracks playing and
would rotate as the camera moved)

2) auto-generated 3D infinite landscapes

3) Modal music of traditional Greek/ Turkish etc which describes each of the
modes as a landscape that is explored musically. I spent a month in Crete
learning about it.

Together, I'm sure these ideas could generate something pretty fantastic as
well as visually stimulating... and the crux of it is in this little project.

Nice work!

------
Synaesthesia
There’s a new instrument in Reason called “Beatmap” which also shows an
imaginary landscape while generating beats for you.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9V9GCxbILaw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9V9GCxbILaw)

------
LeonB
There’s a music making app called “isle of tune” which _looks_ like a Sim City
style builder game where you are placing roads, cars, houses and buildings.
But in fact you are sequencing music. The idea is quite delightful.

------
cyberferret
Nice work! That first graphic on your page instantly brought back memories of
playing 'Battlezone' in the arcades as a kid - one of my favourite games! :)

------
Thorentis
Side note: Can we just appreciate / shake our heads at the "Archives" menu in
the footer? I don't know if it's more efficient, or an anti-pattern of footer
design.

------
jdkee
That Gondry video for Star Guitar is fantastic.

~~~
saagarjha
I didn't understand it until I saw that the landscape was being selectively
repeated to match the music. It took me quite long to realize this; it's very
well done.

